
Tomorrow, a 100 year old mysterious package will be opened in a museum in Norway - olalonde
http://www.vg.no/nyheter/utrolige-historier/artikkel.php?artid=10060251
======
tokenadult
On front page already:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4425989>

